
I miss blind, dumb enthusiasm for new tech - marban
https://thenextweb.com/podium/2019/05/28/i-miss-blind-dumb-enthusiasm-for-new-tech/?ref=hvper.com
======
bediger4000
Weird article. The author seems to want the masses to be enthusiastic for the
kind of thing (rubbish apps, "Yo" etc) that have dampened enthusiasm.

I think the author confuses cause for effect.

------
marban
Yo.lo!

